# I'd divorce her...



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So I just ran across this add on KSL this morning. 

I'm pretty sure that forgotten anniversary or not that's pretty cold. 

If anyone knows this guy, they ought to give him a heads up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Free! that's dumb. Mrs. Goob puts my stuff on eBay when I screw up.

.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe he didn't forget.:shock:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Out with the old, in with the new......this method works for old taxidermy and spouses alike.------SS


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

-_O-

Reminds me of an incident that a buddy of mine had. He spent something like $40,000 on a polar bear hunt in Canada and waited something like two years before the hide cleared customs and he could get it to a taxidermist. He got it full body mounted and it was featured prominently in his man cave.

Anyway, apparently the little Mrs freaked out about something my buddy did or didn't do one night and in retribution she took a Sawzall to his prized polar bear mount. I guess there was hair and limbs and body parts all over the house when he finally got home.**O** 

As I recall, divorce papers were served within the week...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I sent a text but never got a response!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hope she's ok??!-----SS


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Interesting.... Perhaps he needs to pay attention to what she is trying to tell him. Sounds to me like she is crying for some attention. Someone has their priorities screwed up and needs to make some adjustments. I think they both need to sit down and have a real heart to heart discussion and start placing their spouse's needs and desires before their own.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

bow_dude said:


> Interesting.... Perhaps he needs to pay attention to what she is trying to tell him. Sounds to me like she is crying for some attention. Someone has their priorities screwed up and needs to make some adjustments. I think they both need to sit down and have a real heart to heart discussion and start placing their spouse's needs and desires before their own.


+1
It's these type of stories I try and stay out of until I know all the facts from both sides.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I wonder how many texted messages she got? If she really wanted him to scratch his head she should have put his number down..... can you imagine all the messages asking about you free moose...LOL WTH?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would be willing to bet that after she told her girlfriends what he did or didn't do one of them put up the add. 

I have seen it happen before.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen others put up for sale signs in front of houses, list pick up trucks for sale on Craig's List, and that kind of thing. Saw a group of buddies that practical joked each other with that kind of thing. Pictures of the other guy's truck with "call after 10 PM". 

Taking the Sawzall to the polar bear. Love to see a narrated video of that one.


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

My mounts would have been gone a long time ago since my wife and I got married pretty much when the rifle deer hunt is going on. :shock: Luckily for me she understands and lets me go when I have a rifle tag. The one benefit to getting married during the rifle hunt is that she bought me a muzzleloader so now I try to deer hunt in September as much as possible.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wife has more mounts than I do...


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Shep said:


> My mounts would have been gone a long time ago since my wife and I got married pretty much when the rifle deer hunt is going on. :shock: Luckily for me she understands and lets me go when I have a rifle tag. The one benefit to getting married during the rifle hunt is that she bought me a muzzleloader so now I try to deer hunt in September as much as possible.


That's the easy way to remember your anniversary.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> +1
> It's these type of stories I try and stay out of until I know all the facts from both sides.


Oh I completely agree. But when someone does something hurtful to you (like forgetting your anniversary) starting the discussion by doing something in retaliation (like giving away your moose mount) is probably not the best way to get them to listen. Chances are, this couple is way past the counselling can fix this stage.... just a guess.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Psycho B****** Psycho B******


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

probably never hear from her again. I'd put it in my shop for sure.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Boys, she's just collecting phone numbers for resale. It's like those guys in the "Cars for sale" section of KSL that advertise say a 2014 Ford F150 for $2900. ... "Please text only". If you got suckered and text "her" (probably just some guy over in Nigeria sitting in front of his computer writing ads all day), he just added your number to his list. Ever wonder how these people get your phone number?


----------

